# How do I code for periacetabular osteotomy hip?



## jdgoodridge44@gmail.com (Jun 5, 2012)

I am trying to code a case for hip periacetabular osteotomy.  It was previously coded as CPT '27299' stating that 'AAOS recommended this code over the 27146 CPT code".  Which is correct?
Thanks for any help!
JG


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would code the 27299 with compare to 27146.


----------



## acodeabove (Aug 29, 2018)

jdgoodridge44@gmail.com said:


> I am trying to code a case for hip periacetabular osteotomy.  It was previously coded as CPT '27299' stating that 'AAOS recommended this code over the 27146 CPT code".  Which is correct?
> Thanks for any help!
> JG



I have had success billing the 27299 with compare to code of 27146. But I also have had success with 27146 with 4 units (since it's 4 cuts).


----------

